# "Subpackages" in NetBeans



## cbuilder (28. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

sorry dafür, wenn ich evtl. das falsche Forum gewählt habe.

Folgendes Problem: Ich habe in NetBeans 5.5 ein Projekt ("cjl") mit einem Package "cjl" (Verzeichnis "src/cjl"). Dort sind einige Klassen definiert. Jetzt habe ich im selben Projekt ein Package "cjl.iterator" (Verzeichnis "src/cjl/iterator"). Aus dem Package cjl möchte ich jetzt etwas aus cjl.iterator verwenden. NetBeans will das aber nicht kompilieren, weil er das Package angeblich nicht findet. Also muss ich bei "Libraries" rechtsklicken, "Add JAR/Folder..." und src/cjl/iterator einbinden.

Frage: Wie muss ich das anstellen, damit ich den Ordner nicht noch einmal extra einbinden muss? Da ich per USB-Stick auf verschiedenen Rechnern arbeite, ist das ziemlich schlecht, weil ich dann immer neu Abhängigkeiten eingeben muss, weil sich der Laufwerksbuchstabe ändert und NetBeans nur absolute Pfade speichert.

Danke schon einmal,

MfG Lars


----------



## bronks (28. Nov 2006)

Du mußt irgendetwas ganz grobes falsch gemacht haben. Aus Neugier habe ich einen solchen Test gerade mit CodeCompletion gebastelt. Funzt einwandfrei.

Evtl. Deinen Testcode posten ...


----------



## cbuilder (2. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

hatte leider über die Woche kein Internet, deswegen die verspätete Antwort.

Es ist wirklich merkwürdig: Mein Problem ist absolut nicht reproduzierbar. Da das alte Projekt, welches ich ursprünglich beschrieben hatte, für mich nicht mehr verwertbar war und ich aber weiterarbeiten musste, habe ich es einfach gelöscht und ein neues angelegt. Da funktioniert es. Und ein Testprojekt mit "leeren" Klassen lässt sich auch kompilieren.

Aber ich glaube ich weiß warum es vorher nicht funktioniert hat: Ich hatte die Klassen aus cjl.iterator erst in cjl und sie dann per NetBeans-5.0-Refactoring dorthin verschoben. Das hatte aber alles durcheinandergewürfelt (z. B. Methodenköpfe, wo überhaupt keine Leerzeichen mehr drin waren) und beim Wiederherstellen habe ich wahrscheinlich in den package-Statements einen Fehler gemacht.

Danke trotzdem,

Gruß Lars


----------

